# Frog Legs (taste like chicken)



## hassified (Sep 27, 2009)

Frog legs(both front and hind are edible)
2 cups all-porpouse flour
1 tablespoon Salt
1 tablespoon Pepper
Butter or Shortening for frying

Mix flour, salt and pepper. Wet legs with water.
Roll legs in seasoned flour, fry in butter or other shortening until golden brown, turning as needed. turn heat to low, cook 5 to 10 minutes until meat separates easily from the bones.

Now this is tasty.


----------



## ChefToddMohr (Sep 27, 2009)

I know they say it for everything, but frogs legs really do taste like chicken.  Rather than dredging and pan-frying them where you get more flour and oil taste, I prefer to do a simple butter and garlic saute, like the French intended.


Free Video reveals my
#1 Chef Secret for Creating Amazing Meals at Home
Chef Todd Mohr Web Cooking Classes - Cook Like a Chef at Home


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 27, 2009)

> I know they say it for everything, but frogs legs really do taste like chicken.



Just another urban myth! Frog legs do not taste like Chicken...They taste like frog legs!


----------



## GB (Sep 27, 2009)

People have been getting this wrong for years. It is chicken that tastes like frogs legs.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 27, 2009)

GB said:


> People have been getting this wrong for years. It is chicken that tastes like frogs legs.



Especially those Chickens that are allowed to 'Hop' around the bard yard eating bugs!!!


----------



## bigbuglv (Oct 6, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> Especially those Chickens that are allowed to 'Hop' around the bard yard eating bugs!!!



try frog leg on congee. Cooked it in a crock pot for a few hours and it taste real good.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Oct 6, 2009)

ChefToddMohr said:


> I know they say it for everything, but frogs legs really do taste like chicken.  Rather than dredging and pan-frying them where you get more flour and oil taste, I prefer to do a simple butter and garlic saute, like the French intended.
> 
> 
> Free Video reveals my
> ...


I'm with you, simple garlic and butter saute.  Garlic and butter on the side.  I'm not sure I would want to spend $5+ a pound for frog legs, and then turn them into buck a pound chicken.


----------

